# Breeding American Cichlids



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is a poll out there for all american cichlids. Do you guys remove the eggs, and hatch using an airstone, or do you leave the eggs with there parents untill they hatch?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Leave the eggs with the parents for higher chance of survival rate.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

leave the eggs in with the parents untill you start to see the tails emerging, then take them or the parents out. worked with my oscars.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Agree with the above comments. Leave them with the parents until they hatch.


----------

